

Ask HN: How often do companies help relocate? - ryhanson

I'm in a position right now where I'm living in a small town in Idaho (pop. is roughly 60k) and I am doing consulting work and making enough money to pay my bills, take care of my wife, etc. But my ultimate goal is to move to one of the big tech hubs such as San Francisco.<p>So I'm curious if anyone has been in a position such as myself, applied for a job with a startup or big company, and had them help you relocate?<p>What I'm doing now isn't something I want to do forever. I am a back-end developer (PHP/Laravel) with quite a bit of front-end experience, I've developed web applications entirely by myself, built servers, etc. I guess some consider that a full-stack developer? Anyways, working at home and by myself (most of the time) is getting old, I want to work with an amazing team in a cool office space and build something amazing.
======
eimieimi
I've actually moved twice and the company shouldered the cost (once from NY to
LA, then LA to SF). Some startups and most big companies will relocate, and
will also adjust your salary to meet the market value of the area you move to.
Also, geographies that don't have as many devs will tend to be open to
relocation (Denver, Austin, Seattle, etc.) The startup I work at
(whitetruffle) just moved our full time NY developer to SF. He has been remote
for about a year now with us working from home, and wanted to be in SF with
the rest of the team. A lot of companies who are also hiring using
whitetruffle (as it is a recruiting platform) have marked their jobs as
"relocate OK" or "remote OK" and our candidates have moved from LA to SF, DC
to SF, UK to LA, UK to NY, etc. It's great to be able to work face to face
sometimes, so I hope you can find something you like soon like I did!

~~~
ryhanson
Thanks for replying! Thats good to know that it happens more than I thought.

I actually signed up at whitetruffle and thats what got me thinking about it.
I saw that some of the jobs had "Remote OK".

I will definitely keep looking around for a job that will fit my skills.

Thanks again!

